# Duet (The Product From Apogee)



## Call-me-Folwer (Aug 13, 2008)

Has anyone used one of these?  I was thinking of getting one, and I have only heard good things.  Thought I would do some "customer Research." 

Oh, and would you Kindly explain your experience with it, what you did with it, and what programs you used with it?  I plan to use Logic Pro.

Thanks in advance to any who take the time.


----------

